# Atwood Hot Water Heater Ignition Mod



## Ken S (May 1, 2011)

Hi all

I have an Atwood GC6AA-9E with an ignition mod of 93253. The problem I am having is that the solenoid for the gas is not opening. I get spark, but no gas flow. I have good 12 Vdc on the Brown cable, but not sure what the blue is for. I can assume that is from the thermostat, but I have no documentation for it, and cannot trace it beyond the hot water heater compartment.

If I jump 12 vdc over to the red/solenoid, I get good gas flow.

Does anyone know what I should see on the blue wire, weather it is voltage or resistance when the system is heating and when it has reached temp and cuts off. From there is looks like 12 V goes out of the board on the red wire over to the solenoid to enable gas flow.

I'm leaning toward the control board being bad, but at $100+, I would like to eliminate any other type of controlling signals first.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am having a simular problem, my solenoid is not openeing either, sometimes i can hear it click slightly and other times its fairly loud but still no propane flow. Have you figured out your problem yet?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ken S said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have an Atwood GC6AA-9E with an ignition mod of 93253. The problem I am having is that the solenoid for the gas is not opening. I get spark, but no gas flow. I have good 12 Vdc on the Brown cable, but not sure what the blue is for. I can assume that is from the thermostat, but I have no documentation for it, and cannot trace it beyond the hot water heater compartment.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,
Here is a link to the service manual for your model. Page 16 starts with the electronic ignition models. Maybe that will help you?
crunchman


----------

